# Canadapost.....this getting expensive



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

It's just as expensive to ship across our Country as it is too the U.S,Try the Courier services there 3 Times as much,It is what it is,Add it on too your Selling price,i too find it too be expensive but with Gas prices etc,Everything is gonna get worse in Ontario before it gets better,Like what did people think when they Voted that theiving Crook Mguinty back into power,Ontario residents have done it to thereselves.Cheers,Grizz.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I sent some arrows a couple of weeks ago via Canada post. 

I went to Staples and got a shipping tube for $3....you know....to make sure everything got there in good condition. When I shipped it....there was a $1.50 surcharge for the tube. 

I asked them and they did not have a good answer as to why. They did say if I had shipped it in a square box.....no surcharge. Can't figure that one out........


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I just sent a poster in a staples tube to apa bows in sask from ont 15 dollars 7 day delivery or slowest way.. ridiculos and another poster to Quebec just south of Montreal 4 hours from my house 14 dollars.. friggin outrageous...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I sent a dozen shafts to a guy in the states, cost me $27, bloody stupid.
I now send and receive everything through my UPS box in Lewiston NY, saves me a fortune.
Mcguinty is killing the province one tax grab at a time but blame Toronto, it was them that voted for him.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Ah, guys, Canada Post is federal so you should be venting your anger and frustration towards Mr. Harper....not Mr. McGuinty....


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Bigjono said:


> I sent a dozen shafts to a guy in the states, cost me $27, bloody stupid.
> I now send and receive everything through my UPS box in Lewiston NY, saves me a fortune.
> Mcguinty is killing the province one tax grab at a time but blame Toronto, it was them that voted for him.


Ya ,but what does it cost you to drive to the US and back plus bridge far??A basic package shipped in US the from the US is at least 10.00 by UPS .USPS is way cheaper.I sent a bow across the for less than $27 with 750.00 worth of insurance and it got there in 3days.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

wellis1840 said:


> Ah, guys, Canada Post is federal so you should be venting your anger and frustration towards Mr. Harper....not Mr. McGuinty....


No thanks i will put the blame on Mguinty, i am a Conservative,lol.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> I sent a dozen shafts to a guy in the states, cost me $27, bloody stupid.
> I now send and receive everything through my UPS box in Lewiston NY, saves me a fortune.
> Mcguinty is killing the province one tax grab at a time but blame Toronto, it was them that voted for him.


Oh i do blame all the People in Toronto and the Surrounding area for voting that Crook back into Power,It makes you want to move back out to Saskatchewan just to get away from the Useless Liberals running this Province.Maybe this Time people will learn.I Think they get there votes from the Boat people.lol


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

Cost me $48 to send my bow to VA. Would have cost under $20 if I crossed the border


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

wellis1840 said:


> Ah, guys, Canada Post is federal so you should be venting your anger and frustration towards Mr. Harper....not Mr. McGuinty....


Please see above!!! I realize most of you don't want to condemn the right side of the political spectrum and McGuinty is a good kicking boy that you'd like to heap the blame on but as is frequently the case, your anger is misdirected.

Back to original thread topic, another example: My wife has been shipping her books all over the place lately, it costs less for her to ship a book to Florida than it does to ship it to Windsor... Substantially less sadly.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Just shipped afew bottles of maple syrup to some guys from another hunting forum that I had donated as a prize for the spring Turkey contest, all were within Ontario and each 1/4 liter bottle cost me $11.42 standred shipping to send total for 5 bottles was $52.85 just because I shipped 2 bottles in one package as two of the guy are friends. Would have been cheaper for me to put the money towards gas and take a day trip out an deliver it in person. I try and make sure if I'm buying anything on here I buy it when my inaws are in Florida and just ship stuff there then bring it home when I go to visit. I do the same when selling arange with buyer to ship it once I cross the boarder so it doesn't cost as much.

Matt


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

hoody123 said:


> Please see above!!! I realize most of you don't want to condemn the right side of the political spectrum and McGuinty is a good kicking boy that you'd like to heap the blame on but as is frequently the case, your anger is misdirected.
> 
> Back to original thread topic, another example: My wife has been shipping her books all over the place lately, it costs less for her to ship a book to Florida than it does to ship it to Windsor... Substantially less sadly.


No i dont think it is,He has Ran our province into the Ground and Raised prices on just about everything.But back to the Original Topic.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

i ship to the US all the time and can't believe the price we pay. when the postal strike was on i drove to port huron and shipped 4 things i had promised guys. the price was less than one thing shipped from home. they have flat rate boxes that work great. in the future to save a little at canada post you can join a points type program they have called venture one. it helps .with venture one you can also print your own shipping labels at home then just drop the prepaid package at the post office.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

not to upset a few people....... but the Canada post union is very strong and very well paid ...


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

shipping to the states is one thing how about the charges when you receive a package from the states they put it to us coming and going.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

moosemeat said:


> shipping to the states is one thing how about the charges when you receive a package from the states they put it to us coming and going.


 That all depends on how you have it shipped here. I just bought my wife a limbdriver rest of a fellow AT'r and he shipped it USPS. Never paid a dime in extra charges when it got here. Have never had any extra charges with USPS shipping. However, have something shipped FedEx or other and better get the pocket book ready


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Usps doesnt charge the extra its the friggin duty! ups has the brokerage fee but by the time you pay the duty on some things its easier to use ups at least it gets here fast! on another topic how long is the longest you have waited to get something from the states? right now I have been waiting on some blazers since april 17!!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

^Never even CLOSE to that... Longest ever was 6 weeks for me.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

I sent payment for a bow to Ohio and it cost me $24!!! For a cheque in an Xpress post Envelope!! And then to boot it took them 6 days to deliver it!! Got my refund tho for the Xpress postage. If you ship with Fedex ground service and keep the value of insurance down it has, for me anyways, been the cheapest route.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Last year went to Vegas and forgot my video can in the taxi. Found it back and has been send by UPS to Montreal. I had to pay duty on my personnal thing bought in Canada. Had to hargue and proved with a bill it was bye in Canada. But i had to the brookage. It was missadventure of 2 months harguing. The USPS is better fot shipping, no duty to pay or rarely.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Punctualdeer said:


> Last year went to Vegas and forgot my video can in the taxi. Found it back and has been send by UPS to Montreal. I had to pay duty on my personnal thing bought in Canada. Had to hargue and proved with a bill it was bye in Canada. But i had to the brookage. It was missadventure of 2 months harguing. The USPS is better fot shipping, no duty to pay or rarely.


It must suck to be a Habs fan....GO SENS GO BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> It must suck to be a Habs fan....GO SENS GO BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes i was glade to have it back for the pictures and the video i took there.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I use a UPS box Dodge but have things shipped via USPS to it, real cheap. I made the mistake of ordering a new insert for one of my Rineharts and got it shipped to my house. $42 UPS shipping, $47 brokerage, what a con.

I always combine my trips with a shopping trip so we save on that too. Daughters runners, Canada $105, over the border $65, go figure.

And on the political side, McGuinty sucks.






DODGE-3D said:


> Ya ,but what does it cost you to drive to the US and back plus bridge far??A basic package shipped in US the from the US is at least 10.00 by UPS .USPS is way cheaper.I sent a bow across the for less than $27 with 750.00 worth of insurance and it got there in 3days.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's me pet peeve or to say ! BASS PRO has a shop in the GTA I live near Windsor yet if I want to order something from there catalogue it has to get shipped from the states !!!! since that is where there Ware House is. My thought's are if you are going to build a store in Canada and gain more income from doing so then accomidate the buyers from Canada and ship from that store or build a damn warehouse in Canada where you can ship from !
It was going to cost me $55.00 for a package of 50 blazer vanes, a tube of fletch tite glue, and a saw blade " retail value for all 3 was $20.00 so $35.00 for shipping and duty don't think so............. looks like I'm takin a car ride to Bass Pro in Toronto to get my moneys worth and will shop locally from now on.
-Matt


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The Toronto Bass Pro ships. Just phone them instead of the catalog store.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Stash said:


> The Toronto Bass Pro ships. Just phone them instead of the catalog store.


They ship but it gets expensive and they only carry half of what the U.S Bass Pro Shop Carrries,But i buy from them if i need it and they have it.


----------



## jack88 (May 22, 2010)

Got a bow out of North Carolina last week, about $800 bucks paid on my end..........and then another $42 waiting for me at the post office. Still cheaper than up here though.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> They ship but it gets expensive and they only carry half of what the U.S Bass Pro Shop Carrries,But i buy from them if i need it and they have it.


No one BPS store (Canada or the US) carries the entire BP stock lineup. Their catalog/mail order/distribution center is HUGE. But if you are patient, you can ask to have anything not normally stocked in the Toronto store shipped up here for pickup, takes about 2 weeks. (I worked there for about 5 years, my wife still works there, so I know this.)

Yes, shipping can get expensive in Canada - kind of the whole point of this thread, isn't it? 

And yes, Canadian prices are higher than the US ones even though the $$$ are roughly at par. There are additional costs in operating the Canadian stores, including higher business taxes, higher employee wages, so they need to charge higher prices.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Stash said:


> No one BPS store (Canada or the US) carries the entire BP stock lineup. Their catalog/mail order/distribution center is HUGE. But if you are patient, you can ask to have anything not normally stocked in the Toronto store shipped up here for pickup, takes about 2 weeks. (I worked there for about 5 years, my wife still works there, so I know this.)
> 
> Yes, shipping can get expensive in Canada - kind of the whole point of this thread, isn't it?
> 
> And yes, Canadian prices are higher than the US ones even though the $$$ are roughly at par. There are additional costs in operating the Canadian stores, including higher business taxes, higher employee wages, so they need to charge higher prices.


Thanks,I knew all that already,But there Selection is not half of what i can order out of the U.s Bass Pro,Still a Great Shop,We as Canadians get the Short end of the stick,The Americans do everything when it comes to Hunting and Fishing better then our Country Imo.


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

okay here's my tale of woe.
I wanted a viper 3x lens, price $90. Lens and scope $120. I figure okay for $30 more, I have some spare parts. Order it, cart comes up and says $20 shipping and handling (no choice about how it is shipped). Okay only $5 less than local price but only two weeks to get here rather than 4 for the store order and yes international shipping so maybe a little more. 14 days later, UPS leaves a note on my door, I owe another $47 customs and handling. I talk to viper, they say sure send it back and we will refund your money except, I pay shipping, I don't get a refund on their shipping and I still have to pay the $47. So final deal $187 for a lens, scope is still sitting there waiting for something to break. 
If the shipper uses UPS, I don't buy. Purolater is not much better but at less those shippers tell you up front what the customs and duty charges are going to be. I prefer USPS. They kinda track, get here in about the same time, and since I buy second hand stuff (or trade) I have not had to pay duty yet.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Try and get something shipped to Southwest Nova Scotia, you pay with both arms. Outrageous prices for shipping.
Raymond


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> not to upset a few people....... but the Canada post union is very strong and very well paid ...


......:thumbs_up and I made mistake buying NA car ....once...
so now, once in a while Saturdays I sitt in my VW TDi and drive there and back ~450 Km for some $30 door to door to Niagara Falls usaddressinc.com, pickup my stuff from the warehouse, do some shopping with family in the outlet malls, and don't think further about stupidity on all levels (what we have mentioned here), is that the G or U or just a poor retailer what wants a 35% margin....
last time got my Nitto rasing tires (shipped from CA to the warehouse), mounted for less than 1/2 price tag? well, our Southern brothers gained my hurt :cheers: and the tires grab like a beast  worth every penny!
I still have to try out next time that UPS box in NY how that can work out?


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> not to upset a few people....... but the Canada post union is very strong and very well paid ...


has nothing to do with the union...
the logistiks of delivering anything, anywhere is ridiculous.

vent all you want, but the future of mail delivery will no longer be a .54 cent stamped letter.
It WILL be parcels and packets...as for junk mail..all cominf via the internet.

OH and as a side note the days where a letter carrier is going to work 3 hours and get paid for 8 are coming to an end
they will be REQUIRED to work a full 8 hours just like the clerks do, times are changing and canada post of old is going the way of the dodo bird


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

jack88 said:


> Got a bow out of North Carolina last week, about $800 bucks paid on my end..........and then another $42 waiting for me at the post office. Still cheaper than up here though.


you mean $42 for canada customs........duty.
nothing to do with canada post


----------



## Gobblinthunder (Apr 12, 2008)

Mail delivery will go until 8 in the evening...
customers can call and canada post will have to pick up items at homes
no more contractors delivering parcels for letter carriers, GPS on the scanners so mgt knows where they are
like I said.........the times are changing
postal transformation


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

until that canadapost change gets here their train is gone...
Im heading tomorrow morning to usaddresinc for pickup. At my place we made a deal with folks, so whoever have anything, we ordering about the same time for next weekend somebody go there and load the trunk. And my 56 liter empty tank to fill with diesel is also cheaper there about $17 (empty to full tank here and there). Little here little there, ads up until end of the year.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Very interesting thread because just lately I have been thinking about the shipping prices of Canadapost but actually I am on the other end of the spectrum. Yes shipping is high, I am accustomed to that but it seems for whatever reason the costs seem to be going down.Just recently sent some sideplates to australia for around $4,a torqueless grip to the states(which although light, it is thick) for just over $2 and a bow to the states for $32 insured.Been years since I shipped a bow for only that much. What does suck is shipping within Canada is basically no dif then the price to the states and the priced shipped to Canada is getting rediculous.Just got a tribby boxed as short as possible from the states to me and it was $42.Price to ship things up here has really jumped.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Just shipped a target sight to IL. total weight was0.533kg total cost with tracking number$20.13 without tracking was $10.00 then lose more money when money order is deposited ######think I'll try personal checks and wait t'ill it clears next time


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just cost me $24 to send a range finder back for warrenty repair to the US of A.

Whay do I have to pay for that???????? I guess if I want it fixed.........you pay.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

It's definitely getting expensive. 
One tip I can make is if you go into a Postal outlet like the ones they have in Shoppers Drug Mart, measure, weigh and get a rate online for the parcel before going in. 
http://www.canadapost.ca/cpotools/apps/far/personal/findARate?execution=e1s1
I have done this a few times and when I go in they give me a higher rate. Finally I was told by someone in the know that outlets have a separate merchant account they log onto to get the rates. Guess what, the outlet rates are always higher. Sometimes by quite a bit. 
I shipped a bow this week and did just that. I calculated $44 to the USA insured for $400 and they gave me the price of around $55. When I told them I had gone online and entered the exact zip code, weight and parcel dimension they shipped it for $44. 
Go figure?!?!?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

RNHB,

I have heard the same thing. From my understanding.....they are independant contractors....adn are free to charge what ever they want. Normally it's just a little more.....so people don;t notice....and they make more money. I always go right to the post office here in town.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks J. Great advice and that makes sense. 
Must be the big companies like Shoppers that have outlets who try to gouge ya. We have a convenience store here in town that a one stop shop. Store with movies, LCBO and a post office. They always charge me the same as the online quote.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

For those shipping bows,length matters. If you can keep it under 100 cm(39") you can save over $10.Actually on the last one I sent,it was just over so I cut it down and the savings was $12.


----------

